# Duck Stamps



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

How much are duck stamps this year?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

$15


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> $15


+1


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Alright thanks. Just wondered if they had went up at all.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Buy two, it helps.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just don't call the number on the stamp backing... its a sex line. Think I'm kidding?? :lol:

http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/09/04/duck.s ... index.html


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, just like 1-800-DEER-TAG. I witnessed that joke being played on someone. :twisted:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Just don't call the number on the stamp backing... its a sex line. Think I'm kidding?? :lol:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/09/04/duck.s ... index.html


that's just too funny :rotfl:


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

haha that's way funny! At least you know your have something to do when the ducks aren't flying! :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

billybass23 said:


> haha that's way funny! At least you know your have something to do when the ducks aren't flying! :lol:


OK but no details _p-l-e-a-s-e_, what you do in YOUR blind is YOUR business  :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

billybass23 said:


> haha that's way funny! At least you know your have something to do when the ducks aren't flying! :lol:


What happens in the marsh stays in the marsh.


----------

